# OZ3DS Experiences/ Trustable? -HELP-



## PoinDaxter (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey guys, I was browsing the forums and was told buy another person that any shop-temp endorsed websites were trustable but I've yet to have seen any discussion of it other than one thread declaring it sketchy. Can any confirm on this website? I made the mistake of ordering from them without having first done more research and need to know if I'm in the clear because I have anxiety issues and this not knowing if I made a mistake is getting to me.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2013)

Well I used this for my ACE3DS+ and it arrived just about right I would use them again when there is a promo on


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2013)

well i know this thread is quite old but I'd like to share my opinion with oz3ds!

i bought a gateway there to test it out a bit and it arrived in around 4-5 weeks. I think its okay dilevery time if you imagine it came from china (not as they say from Asutralia)
Anyway... it arrived. So I unpackaged it, tried it out and.... surprise! It's defective!
So after trying a lot of stuff (including reading a lot of manuals and trying out almost every OS available on market) i asked oz3ds to get my money back because this thing is clearly faulty!

Well.. they said i have to send it back and they will make sure i get a refund back in time.
They received the package and they said they will ask their boss for a refund.
Since then 1 month passed by without seeing my money. Don't get me wrong! I often wrote mails when it's time to see my money and they
always said: No, our boss didnt check the refund paper out yet! Please be patient.

Yea.. be patient my ass. In my opinion they are criminals! NEVER EVER BUY ANYTHING FROM THEM IN YOUR ENTIRE LIFE. THEY CLEARLY ARE SCAMMERS!


----------



## M Thomas (Mar 27, 2014)

I took a gamble and placed an order with oz3ds. The website would not accept my visa card the first time that I tried to make a purchase but I did get a response from Teddy and he convinced me to try again. Although I was skeptical about the transaction Teddy responded to my emails and I was able to place the order. He provided tracking information and we received our card in less than two weeks from Hong Kong and my son is thrilled with it. It was some kind of card for his 3ds and there were very few places to purchase it from. My experience was not smooth to start but I am very satisfied and would purchase again.


----------



## akoli (Jul 4, 2014)

Well I grabbed an r4i 3ds gold  from oz3ds and it arrived pretty quick... packaging differs from my other r4i purchased from ozmodchips ( ozmod looks more professional)  the unit is a DOA and two messages to oz3ds have gone unanswered.... I opened up the unit and the circuit board looks genuine with no obvious bad solder points ...but the cart freezes my 2 ds lites and doesnt show up at all in my DSI XL or 3DS... even tried flicking the circuit boards across the different shells in case the case has the contacts out of alignment bu not go... only $15 but still a response of sorts would be nice.... I wont be using them again should have just paid an extra $13 and get it from local supplier with a warranty.


----------



## ARXChrono (Sep 26, 2014)

My experience with screenshots...

it seems like their service has been poor from what you guys have written, and it may seem their service has gone from bad to worse... the reviews are obviously fake it seems now, since i got suckered to purchase from them...

I have been scammed it seems, no item recieved, 0 communication at all...

http://prntscr.com/4qjh34

when you try to use the contact button at the top of the screen, it will just send you a fail message delivery.

http://prntscr.com/4qjg7l
seems like they take your money, give you a bad tracking id and then run away with the money leaving you no way to contact them back....

very disapointed with them... i know i havent waited too long since voddy above me in this thread waited 4-5 weeks... but man... their just dodgy salesman... i would avoid.. even if i get my item their service is just extremely disapointing...


----------



## ARXChrono (Sep 26, 2014)

akoli said:


> Well I grabbed an r4i 3ds gold from oz3ds and it arrived pretty quick... packaging differs from my other r4i purchased from ozmodchips ( ozmod looks more professional) the unit is a DOA and two messages to oz3ds have gone unanswered.... I opened up the unit and the circuit board looks genuine with no obvious bad solder points ...but the cart freezes my 2 ds lites and doesnt show up at all in my DSI XL or 3DS... even tried flicking the circuit boards across the different shells in case the case has the contacts out of alignment bu not go... only $15 but still a response of sorts would be nice.... I wont be using them again should have just paid an extra $13 and get it from local supplier with a warranty.


 

Didnt know this forum existed if i saw this i probably would of gone to ozmodchips... ;/


----------

